# Darn cool TMAC video



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Click here

the best TMAC mix ever (IMO)! 

If it doesn't work,plz tell me


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

it doesnt work, please repost!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

'You have clicked on an invalid or stale link.'


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

but it works in my computer?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

doesn't work for me either....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> doesn't work for me either....


oh,it's not available now. but i have no ideas how to upload it from my computer.can anybody tell me?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

leave all the blanks empty except for the one with the browse button beside it. just click, then open the which ever file your looking for, then send it. it should work


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Long vid with a lot of old tmac clips. But its mostly dunks. And the music is not fitting at all.... I wish people would just keep the raw audio, I like to hear the game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this one should work:

http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3KDHEN3VQ8Y111DAWVOJKGAXAB

if this link goes down too you can visit this website:

http://www.sohailg.com/videos.html


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

sherwin said:


> *Long vid with a lot of old tmac clips*. But its mostly dunks. And the music is not fitting at all.... I wish people would just keep the raw audio, I like to hear the game.


I agree, too much old clips and too much effects, and the music seems a bit bored. Just my thoughts. Anyway, still nice work, thanks much!! :biggrin:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Too much special effects and old raptors clips


----------

